# Pigeon in Lewisham London



## kamihi (Jun 12, 2008)

Could anyone help me get a pigeon I rescued last Saturday to the rescue place in Sutton please? I have no car & no friends with cars and really can't keep the pigeon as I have a cat, who has now been outside for 5 days I only have a small flat.
Please help.
Kay


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kay,

I am in Norfolk so I can't drive you myself but I know of a few other pigeon lovers who might be able to help.

Can you tell me roughly how far you are from Clapham?

And can you PM me your telephone number?

Thanks

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Kay, 

As Cynthia suggests if you can get to Clapham Junction or even Victoria then you can catch a train to Sutton. I assume you are talking about Pigeon Recovery in Sutton.

You could also consider taking him to London Wildcare in Wallington which is not far from Sutton. Again a train from Clapham or Victoria will take you to Wallington, Waddon or Hackbridge - all about a mile walk from the wildlife hospital.

Alternatively you could drop him off at the Blue Cross in Victoria. Technically they don't take wildlife but they will take your pigeon and they will transport him to London Wildcare. I know this is absolutely fine as we do get pigeons from the Blue Cross often.

I hope that the suggestions are helpful.

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> As Cynthia suggests if you can get to Clapham Junction or even Victoria then you can catch a train to Sutton.


UM...that isn't what I meant, I don't know London well enought to suggest train journeys...but we have a member in Clapham, I was thinking of asking him to help. But Tania's idea sounds good too.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

Yes I know who you had in mind - that's fine if he is Ok with that, but if he can't help then Kay, you could get to either place by train.

Kay, Perhaps speak to Cynthia first - trouble with me, is I am highly independent and try and sort things for myself resorting to others when I am desperate. It depends on your situation too. Some people can't afford the travel costs, may have phobias about public transport or have some reason why they can't travel ( kids, disabled etc)

Anyway you have a few options to consider......

Tania xx


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

.......................


----------



## kamihi (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi I am not sure how to PM or how to do anything other than respond to this thread! I just joined, my phone number is 020 8692 0206. 
Lewisham is possibly 5 miles from Clapham.
This is made worse for me by bad sciatica I have at the moment, so carrying a box around on trains and buses is a very unappetising option.
I put in on my balcony today and it did not fly away, but another pigeon did try and mount it! Hell a disabled pigeon with babies to care for! Noooo! So I got her back in!


----------



## kamihi (Jun 12, 2008)

clawsywp said:


> i live pretty near Lewisham (i think but dont quote me) I am in SE1 but i dont have a car I am sorry.There is a train that goes from blackfriars thru elephant and castle and onto sutton common where the pigeon recovery is a very short walk from the station.
> I wonder if that train goes past where u are in Lewisham or if another one does? Please let us know how u get on.I agree sometimes its impossible to get a train or go on a train ride.


Hello thanks but no that train doesnt go through Lewisham, the trains coming through here are either in to LOndon or out to Kent, not sure how to get to Surrey without the train in to Waterloo and back out again, which accompanied by a bulky box and sciatica is really a last option.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does it need to be a bulky box? I understand the sciatica part though...that is sooo painful.


----------



## kamihi (Jun 12, 2008)

Charis said:


> Does it need to be a bulky box? I understand the sciatica part though...that is sooo painful.


Well it needs to be a box of some description & surely not just a carrier bag? and larger than a shoe box, so the pigeon is not horribly squashed. Trains in London are always ram jam full and this is a walk to the station, then a train to Waterloo East then walk Waterloo East to Waterloo then the train to Sutton then a walk to the Pigeon place, hardly ideal for the terrified pigeon to be in a confined place for so long like 90 minutes- a truly cruddy option travelling with a scared animal. Normally no car is not an issue in London on rare occasions like this its a bloody nuisance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kamihi,

This petrol "panic" might cause problems, but I will make a few enquiries.

Cynthia


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I took a pigeon on a 5 hour bus ride before, not the best option, but i had to get a big enough box for her to move around in, and a big, empty, backpack to hide the box in. I just carefully carried it and left the backpack open, had holes for breathing, and the pigeon was hospitalized in NYC for a bit, cared for by Sabina and Aias, and a 5 hour journey home, and she was released.
I wouldnt recommend it, but if it is life or death for the pigeon, then it must be done!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kay,

One of our members can take you, her name is Chrissie and I have given her your telephone number and asked her to contact you.

Cynthia


----------

